# Fr: Aidez-moi à supporter cette épreuve/Help me support this ordeal



## fantazya

Am I ok with this translation?
مساعدتي دعم هذه المحنة


----------



## akhooha

"Help me support this ordeal" really doesn't make much sense in English --- do you mean "Help me survive this ordeal?" What are you trying to say in French?

P.S. The Arabic you have suggested doesn't really make much sense either....


----------



## fantazya

In french:

Aidez-moi à supporter cette épreuve

Thank you : -)


----------



## Hemza

Bonjour Fantazya,

Je dirai: "ساعدوني في تحمُّل هذا الاختبار". Mais qu'entends tu par "épreuve"? Un examen? Un test d'endurance? Y a t il un contexte particulier qui pourrait nous aider à trouver une traduction fidèle au sens en français? .


----------



## fantazya

Une épreuve de vie plutôt. Comme la perte d'un être cher par exemple.


----------



## akhooha

I suggest:
ساعدوني في تحمُّل هذه المُصيبة


----------



## fantazya

Parfait, merci beaucoup : -)


----------



## Bakr

> Je dirai:ساعدوني في تحمُّل هذا الاختبار






> I suggest:
> ساعدوني في تحمُّل هذه المُصيبة



كذلك كلمة أخرى

ساعدوني في/على تحمل هذه المحنة


----------



## fantazya

Bien,, merci, je vais suggérer les deux à mon ami : -)


----------



## PlanC

Je dirais plutôt:
"Aidez moi à surmonter cette épreuve."
ساعدوني على تخطّي/تجاوز هذه المحنة/الأزمة


----------



## Hemza

PlanC said:


> Je dirais plutôt:
> "Aidez moi à surmonter cette épreuve."
> ساعدوني على تخطّي/تجاوز هذه المحنة/الأزمة



Hello akhi,

Doesn't "أزمة" mean "crisis"? Or does it have other meanings?


----------



## PlanC

Hi Hemza,  الأزمة could also refer to أزمة نفسية


----------



## Hemza

PlanC said:


> Hi Hemza,  الأزمة could also refer to أزمة نفسية



Thanks .


----------



## cherine

Une chose très importante à ne pas oublier: à qui s'addresse le verbe "aidez"? Est-ce le "vous" pluriel ou singulier? Est-ce une demande addressée à un(e) ou plusieurs ami(e)s, ou à Dieu? Je le demande parce que ce ça pourrait changer la conjugaison du verbe arabe.


----------



## Hemza

Ca peut aussi être impersonnel, non adressé à quelqu'un en particulier. Mais je ne sais pas si ça aura une influence sur la traduction en arabe.

-"Vous" singulier, en tant que marqueur de distance/respect, en arabe est traduit par "انتَ/انتِ" "ساعديني/ساعدني
-"Vous" en tant que pronom pluriel: أنتم/أنتما" ساعدوني/ساعداني

Ps: je ne suis pas du tout sûr en ce qui concerne le duel (انتما).


----------



## fantazya

C'est une demande adressée à un saint ou à Dieu,

Merci !


----------



## PlanC

Hemza said:


> -"Vous" singulier , en tant que marqueur de distance/respect, en arabe est traduit par "انتَ/انتِ" "ساعديني/ساعدني .


i.e: ساعدني يا إلهى...


Hemza said:


> -"Vous" en tant que pronom pluriel et duo: أنتم/أنتما" ساعدوني/ساعداني .





Hemza said:


> Ca peut aussi être impersonnel, non adressé à quelqu'un en particulier...


in another context (plus pratique) you could perfectly say: الرجاء المساعـــدة....


----------



## cherine

fantazya said:


> C'est une demande adressée à un saint ou à Dieu


Dans ce cas, le verbe arabe serait ساعِدني (singulier, masculine) and not ساعدوني (pluriel).

On peut dire:
ساعدني في تجاوز هذه المحنة
ساعدني في هذه الأزمة


----------



## fantazya

Merci merci merci à vous tous : -)


----------

